# PDF freezes everytime we print



## c0z420 (Jan 14, 2006)

I've been trying to research into one of my departments problems. They receive a PDF file from another office and they have the newest version....Adobe Acrobat 7.0 full version and when they open the file from Microsoft Outlook..it opens fine....but when they try to print to the HP Laserjet 4050n printer...it shows its printing ...the status bar gets about 1/3 of the way and then it freezes the computer. Any ideas? We were going to try and update the print driver tomorrow morning but any suggestions of what else it could be would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

When we print PDFs here at work it takes AGES because of our crappy 1.5Mbps network. It just may need time to transmit.


----------



## c0z420 (Jan 14, 2006)

I thought it could have been a network issue myself at first...but....i had her forward it to me and i printed it to a printer in myk office just fine. We have a 100mbps network so that cant be an issue. I think the printer might not have enough memory in it for the ask but im not sure yet.


----------



## c0z420 (Jan 14, 2006)

I guess the Printer only has 16 MBs of memory in it. And their are 3 girls in the department that would sometimes print at the same time. Think this is the issue...? The memory of the printer? PDFs can be pretty big files...i think they said the smallest ones they get are 10 pages.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

We have a network printer, which is a Ricoh Aficio 1018D with >128MB ram, and a 100mbps lan. The pc's run Win XP Pro and Acrobat Reader 7.0.8.

Observation #1
This printer has a PCL5e, a PCL6 and a PS2 driver for Windows. We used to use the PS2 driver for pdf's because we felt we had adequate ram for this and we expected the final result to be better. The printing process was so sloooow, that sometimes we were simply aborting it. We tried the PCL6 driver; and the speed surely tripled or even better. Most probably the time cut was in the printing pc, not the printer itself or the lan.

Observation #2
At one point, pdf's simply started refusing to print - no error messages, just no actual printing... The workaround? In the Print dialog box, we had to select Advanced, and check the box "Print As Image".


----------

